# chytrid fungus already?



## Leaf28 (Apr 22, 2013)

I can't believe I'm already at this point. I pay extreme attention to detail. 
So, I've been away for about 4 days and in that time my buddy has been caring for my dart frogs. Long story short, all the supplies that were put into the viv were from Vendor Name. Now I'm sure that the wood from them doesn't harbor chytrid. Or else there'd
Be alot of negative reviews on here. Now, while I was gone, three items, all from the samek
Shithole local petstore, that I wouldn't set foot in, were added to the viv. Slate rock, driftwood and coconut hut all unsterilized and not from from any of our sponsors.
Is it possible that these blemishes on their skin came from them? Or are these simply
cricket bites? I'm not sure, but from what Ive read, chytrid attacks the skin and causes lalmissing pigmentation spots on the frogs bright body. Here's a photo, and it appears more that one frog is contracting it .
Any assistance would be appreciated.


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

No photo posted.. I would also avoid using crickets, "nasty little buggers".


----------



## Leaf28 (Apr 22, 2013)

<a href=http://s586.photobucket.com/albums/ss309/Reefbox25/?action=view&current=IMG_7983_zps96f76a8b.jpg target=_blank><img src=http://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss309/Reefbox25/IMG_7983_zps96f76a8b.jpg border=0 alt=></a>


----------



## Leaf28 (Apr 22, 2013)

<a href=http://s586.photobucket.com/albums/ss309/Reefbox25/?action=view&current=IMG_7983_zps96f76a8b.jpg target=_blank><img src=http://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss309/Reefbox25/IMG_7983_zps96f76a8b.jpg border=0 alt=></a>


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

I'd edit your pic post....but looking at the pics it does not look like chytrid. Are those sores red?


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

Leaf28 said:


> <a href=http://s586.photobucket.com/albums/ss309/Reefbox25/?action=view&current=IMG_7983_zps96f76a8b.jpg target=_blank><img src=http://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss309/Reefbox25/IMG_7983_zps96f76a8b.jpg border=0 alt=></a>


That's an invalid album or something, i don't know, it doesn't open, at least i can't open it


----------



## Leaf28 (Apr 22, 2013)

Clearly the links dont work with a mobile and mobile photobucket.
No, they aren't red. Tank temp is 75. They're kinda green/grayish


----------



## Leaf28 (Apr 22, 2013)

Any ideas on how to treat whatever is wrong?


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

Here is the pic.


----------



## Leaf28 (Apr 22, 2013)

Under flash its obviously a lack of color..


----------



## OrangeTyrant (May 12, 2011)

You can't treat the frog until you have a proper diagnosis. Take your frog to a competent exotics vet or have a PCR chytrid test run.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

That pic is not much help. Going out n a limb here, it looks like a phyllobates of some sort, when your sitter placed the new items in the tank the frogs probably got spooked and started jumping into things causing bumps and bruises and will take time to heal. I would lower the humidity during the healing process.


----------



## Leaf28 (Apr 22, 2013)

drop humidity and call exotic vet. got it. will report back.


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

That looks like a small abrasion (cricket bites, jumping in to things, something like this). Based on that picture, I wouldn't be too worried but it may still be a good idea to see a vet. If that is an abrasion you could just leave it or treat with a small dab of neosporin.

Good luck.


----------



## Leaf28 (Apr 22, 2013)

neosporin on a frog.. hmm


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

Leaf28 said:


> neosporin on a frog.. hmm


Doubt if you want...I'm just telling you what some of the actual dendrobatid scientists I've met do. But yes, a little strange.


----------



## Leaf28 (Apr 22, 2013)

easternversant said:


> Doubt if you want...I'm just telling you what some of the actual dendrobatid scientists I've met do. But yes, a little strange.


Neosporin it is! How much? Any tips on securing the frog while I treat it?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Make sure you use the neosporin WITHOUT pain killers!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I agree with Bill that it looks like abrasions. Frogs tend to hop around a lot when they are in a new place or have new things added. They can be clumsy and get cuts and scrapes. I also agree with Bill to make sure their tank is not too humid. Especially while the sores are healing.

To secure them to administer meds, I just snatch them up, dab on med, and release as quickly as possible to keep from over stressing. If you can get him while he's being still in the tank, and, dab some on without having to chase him around, that's even better.

ETA: I would just dab a bit on the actual sores. Do not spray it all over the frog, or however it is usually dispensed.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I think this is the stuff you want: Live a healthier life - Walgreens


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

If it is an abrasion you probably don't even need to apply any meds, but it might be a good plan. You would be surprised how many wild frogs have abrasions, likely from predator attacks.

To secure the animal, I just grab by both back feet along the thighs. These things aren't as fragile as most people think they are.

Best of luck with your frog mate!


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

TheCoop said:


> No photo posted.. I would also avoid using crickets, "nasty little buggers".


If I could do ANYTHING OR HAVE ANYTHING in the world I would ask for a lighter and gas so I could burn down every cricket farm in the world
I have had many reptilian injuries from these beasts called "crickets"...


----------



## Leaf28 (Apr 22, 2013)

mfsidore said:


> If I could do ANYTHING OR HAVE ANYTHING in the world I would ask for a lighter and gas so I could burn down every cricket farm in the world
> I have had many reptilian injuries from these beasts called "crickets"...


i really appreciate all the support! 
I'm going to try neosporin today and see how they do. i was thinking of putting s small dab on the end of a que tip and just brushing across the wounds. 
will that be ok?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

That's how I would do it.


----------



## Darts15 (Jun 5, 2011)

I agree. Looks like just abrasions. I think there would be more of the spots and they'd be bigger if they were chytrid, but I would still recommend getting it/them checked out after you try the neosporin.


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

Leaf28 said:


> i really appreciate all the support!
> I'm going to try neosporin today and see how they do. i was thinking of putting s small dab on the end of a que tip and just brushing across the wounds.
> will that be ok?


Yep, I'd do the same. Try not to leave a big clump on the frog as well (it is hard to rub stuff on amphibian skin).


----------



## Leaf28 (Apr 22, 2013)

i just dont want it to get on its eyes or mouth
. what a pain. Sub-adults are B to find too..


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

They may not actually need it. You could just keep an eye on it and see if it's healing on its own. I would expect it to. I would also follow Bill's advice and make sure that the tank is not overly humid. At least until the spots have healed. Additionally, there is anectodal info that suggests these guys can be suseptible to 'foot rot' if their conditions are kept too wet.

Keep us updated.


----------



## Leaf28 (Apr 22, 2013)

I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## Leaf28 (Apr 22, 2013)

Just a quick update. I'm not sure if these lesions were there two days ago or not, 
But three frogs have the same lesions in their faces near their nostrils. One frog does not have any lesions except for a small spot on his back. I w ill keep an eye out by taking photos to track progression. It worries me that they all have it . The markings seem consistent. With cricket bites. Its as if the SOBs crawled on my frogs and bit them..now they all have secondary infections. No redness yet.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

mfsidore said:


> If I could do ANYTHING OR HAVE ANYTHING in the world I would ask for a lighter and gas so I could burn down every cricket farm in the world
> I have had many reptilian injuries from these beasts called "crickets"...


I hate crickets too, but I see that as kind of a waste of a wish. You know what I would wish for? An epic PDF collection. Cause I just love Portable Document Formats and other downloadable crap.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Oh, and I certainly hope your frogs don't have chytrid fungus. That would be my nightmare.


----------



## Leaf28 (Apr 22, 2013)

I just don't see how its chyrtid. The couldn't be from my breeder or the supplier sponsor on this forum. Has to be the crap that we put in there from the petstore.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

People please calm down, I have given him sound advice and apparently he understands it, then decides to use neosporin ointment without pain releif is also something I would use. Now he is hearing Chytrid? I know everyone is just trying to help , letstake a collective deep breath and slow down. On the crickets, they are a great food source if they are small enough. I could not see crickets even big ones biting all the frogs in the same spot on all the frogs. What I do suspect is happening is they have been scared and whilejumping they have bruised their noses, which can in turn develope an infection. I really think a vet should be seen and they will probably prescribe Baytril .


----------



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

Its not chytrid they are my frogs and all are healthy. Its either crickets bites or from being moved multiple times. Should have had a tank setup for them before they were recieved and not thrown crickets in the tank right away.


----------



## Leaf28 (Apr 22, 2013)

Tricolor, I never said they had it from you. The tank was setup and I had nothing to do with crickets being added.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Here's a thread where someone had a leuc with chytrid and, I believe, successfully treated it. 
Linc with a great pic of the frog in question: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-health-disease-treatment/31507-leuc-chytrid.html


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Here are some threads about nose rub and sores:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-health-disease-treatment/70129-terribilis-skin-lesion.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-health-disease-treatment/58246-loss-color.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-health-disease-treatment/61838-ready-give-up.html


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

frog dude said:


> I hate crickets too, but I see that as kind of a waste of a wish. You know what I would wish for? An epic PDF collection. Cause I just love Portable Document Formats and other downloadable crap.


Oh I'd wish for that too
Good luck with your frogs


----------



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey Barry, Just saying its not chytrid my name is on these frogs. not sure what happened but the were healthy when sent. The group of frog they were kept with are healthy. Follow bill's advice. Let me know how they do. John


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Tricolor said:


> Hey Barry, Just saying its not chytrid my name is on these frogs. not sure what happened but the were healthy when sent. The group of frog they were kept with are healthy. Follow bill's advice. Let me know how they do. John


Hey Tricolor, I want to clarify my post above with the link to the Leuc with chytrid. I don't think the frogs in question have chytrid. My point in posting that link was so he could see the difference. That's why I also posted links to nose rub.


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

billschwinn said:


> People please calm down, I have given him sound advice and apparently he understands it, then decides to use neosporin ointment without pain releif is also something I would use. Now he is hearing Chytrid? I know everyone is just trying to help , letstake a collective deep breath and slow down. On the crickets, they are a great food source if they are small enough. I could not see crickets even big ones biting all the frogs in the same spot on all the frogs. What I do suspect is happening is they have been scared and whilejumping they have bruised their noses, which can in turn develope an infection. I really think a vet should be seen and they will probably prescribe Baytril .


I'm not saying they are nota good food source but I've had them injure my geckos, from biting.


----------



## Leaf28 (Apr 22, 2013)

update. The frogs seems to be responding to the neosporin! I have silversulfodizine coming in on tuesday. Crossed fingers.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Leaf28 said:


> update. The frogs seems to be responding to the neosporin! I have silversulfodizine coming in on tuesday. Crossed fingers.


Well done!!


----------



## Leaf28 (Apr 22, 2013)

frogface said:


> Well done!!


just and update, All my Yellow Terribs are doing great, and almost all healed up. 
Thanks again everyone for the support!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Yay! Great to hear!


----------



## daryl34 (Feb 24, 2007)

Thats bacterial treat with baytril 5mg/ml drops on the back twice a day.

Daryl


----------

